# Weinmann Westwood rims...anyone familiar with these?



## Dale Alan (Apr 13, 2015)

I am looking for any info I can find on these. I will get a good pic of the actual rims tomorrow.I was just made aware of this ebay link(thanks Scott),they look to be what I have. Early 80s ? Thanks for any help. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=271788839725


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 13, 2015)

It's curious that they would use the Westwood name, as that is a very common rim designation, used for single wall, drop centre rims with rolled flanges (i.e. no flat sidewall for caliper brakes) for wired-on tires. The design goes back to the 1890s and was popular through the 1950s on bicycles with coaster brakes and stirrup brakes. While there were some aluminum Westwood rims, they were quite rare and the style was almost invariably  made of steel. It's hard to tell by the pictures if these are aluminum or dirty chrome.

I believe that the 243 is the model number. The earliest Weinmann BMX rim that I'm aware of is the 255, which was  a 20 x 2.125" dropped centre, dimpled hole, aluminum, BMX rim that goes back to at least 1976. By at least 1983 they had a similar rim, now designated 431. If you assume that Weinmann used a sequentially assigned model number, the subject 243 rims could be late 1970s models and essentially the narrower version of the 255. Let's just hope that they are not true Westwood rims.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 13, 2015)

I learned some about these.They are anodized aluminum,late 70s vintage .They are very similar to the Araya 7Bs. With some effort they will take on a mirror like polish.The BMX guys gobbled them all up,I had no idea what I had when I posted this. I am still learning about the BMX stuff.


----------

